# Alabama Rig



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dicks has a bunch of stuff marked 20-25% off so I bought an Alabama rig and pack of Berkely soft plastic shad. I know I can only use 3 hooks on the 5 arm rig but I am wondering which blades to put on and if there is an optimum configuration? Should be an interesting spring.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're talking about putting spinner blades on in place of baits without hooks ..... I'd say it depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for flash, a willow leaf blade gives off more flash than other blades. A smooth finish gives off a brighter flash, a hammered finish gives off a less bright flash, but a larger profiled flash. Willow leafs also spin more tightly so they have less lift than the same size blade of another style. Less lift will let the bait run deeper. They also produce less vibration than other types of blades. 

Colorado blades produce more lift and more vibration, but less flash. They're good for stained water because of their vibration. The added lift a Colorado provides will help keep the rig higher in the water column. Indiana blades are kind of a hybrid of a willow leaf and a Colorado blade. Mid level lift, mid level flash, and mid level vibration.

As far as configuration..... I'd rig it as if you were basically just throwing a big multi armed spinner bait. You want the flash above the body.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

The willow blades are what I was thinking of but maybe the the Indiana will give me a bit of both. 

I was thinking of putting the blades on the top two arms and hooks in the center and bottom two. Looks like I was heading in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

One more thing I forgot to mention earlier ... All of the Alabama rigs that I have looked at use a Crane snap swivel, and not a ball bearing swivel. Crane swivels don't spin nearly as easily or as freely as ball bearing swivels do. It's a good idea to switch to ball bearing snap swivels on the arms that you're going to be running the spinner blades on. Especially if you decide to give willow leaf blades a try.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bassbme has given you some of the best alabama rig info I have seen on this site on one thread. I agree about "what are you fishing for"? Bass that I caught on the "A" rig were on one of the lower baits. Eyes seem to hit the upper baits, or blades, which would explane some incredibly hard strikes without hookups. Also a minimum of 50lb braid(832 is my choice) is recomended with a stout pole with a strong backbone. I use a couple of 7+ft catfish poles with a baitcaster. I have found that in order to keep from having bird nests that I use an under handed cast and stop the spool the instant the rig hits the water. A 6:2:1 or faster real is needed to rip the rig thru the water and keep it in the correct attitude in the water. Be sure to keep a good grip on the pole!!!!! I have found that the strikes on these rigs tends to be quite vialant. When you do get a strike there is no dought because for the most part they slam the day-lites out of it. I'm sure that bassbme can add some more insite to this that will help you out some more.
good luck
donm


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm getting excited to try this bad boy! I will have to find a rod big enough to sling it around. I've always used 50lb braid for fishing in the pads and weeds.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

That Suffix832 although not designed for the A-rig is perfect for it. It has a lubricated line woven into the braid that allows the line to unspool uber fast. It will start to wear some but the wear is only a slight change in the color. All you need to do is run the line over a permanent marker to get the color back. I also use a piece of tape on the spool after I have cast out as far as I can and them pull out another 10 yards. That keeps the nest to a very minimum if I should mess up stopping the spool when it hits the water. 
hope this helps some
later
donm


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

You bet! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> That Suffix832 although not designed for the A-rig is perfect for it. It has a lubricated line woven into the braid that allows the line to unspool uber fast. It will start to wear some but the wear is only a slight change in the color. All you need to do is run the line over a permanent marker to get the color back. I also use a piece of tape on the spool after I have cast out as far as I can and them pull out another 10 yards. That keeps the nest to a very minimum if I should mess up stopping the spool when it hits the water.
> hope this helps some
> later
> donm


ill second the suffix 832. i love this braid. one thing i will add is when your line loses the color keep an eye on your tag. seems to fray just a bit more. depending what im fishing ill leave the tag just a bit longer or if im fishing something slow like a jig i may run my tag into a tube of super glue just to harden it a bit dont need to coat it super heavy just a bit to keep the tips of it together


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys...here's another option for dealing with those frayed tag ends on your braid. I use a Berkley hot line cutter. They are cheap and work great...they seal that end as they cut through it. :Banane57:


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting, I'll have to look for that.


----------

